# When is the best time to find exchanges for 2008 summer period



## BM243923 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have been a member of DAE for over six months now and check on a regular basis for exchanges for 2008.  I am looking in Canada and U.S. A. in June/July/August and September.  There does not seem to be anything there.
Am I too early or too late to find an exchange for this times frame.  When should I be looking.

Thanks


----------



## BM243923 (Jul 27, 2007)

Does my question not deserve an answer


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry - I don't use DAE yet.

I'm sure someone will post.

Welcome to tug


----------



## Ask DAE (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Ben, 

Sorry about the delay, I didn't get the original inquiry in my inbox like I usually get, until this posting...

Yes, you are looking at about the right timeframe, but we are just now getting deposits in for the middle and end of 2008. 

Our inventory is predicated on member deposits, typically we get deposits in as far as 8-12 months in advance, not usually further out than that because folks have not paid their maintenance fees that far in advance. 

We should see a significant increase in deposits for that time frame as maintenance billing for 2008 usage usually goes out in the Aug - Nov time frame. 

Also, please don't hesitate to post a request. You can do that online or give us a call. Also depending on the specific location you are looking to go, we maybe able to source right away via floating weeks we can assign for certain resorts. 

I hope this clarifies a bit.


----------



## BM243923 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for your response.  I will keep checking.  I am new at this.


----------

